# ATI Tool Crashing my PC



## Lonehwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, once again trouble when I try to OC my flippin go 7300.  I don't care if laptop OCing is bad, I just want to do it a little bit.  All the other tools fail.  and I mean fail as in do nothing, at all. Period.

ATI Tool budged my settings though!  but... in a negative way.  I made an OC profile set at:

944Mhz Core
903Mhz Mem

giving me 64 degrees (a 5 degrees heat increase)

So I set that and just wanted to play a bit with it, knowing that it didn't find any artifacts after 20 minutes I just thought it was safe to put that profile as a run-on-boot file via windows startup and all was ready for a restart.

So I restart, and the system loads up and all, when ATI tools, I lose control of my laptop, everything locks up and boom - black screen with shitloads of white uneven and somehow patterened lines appears and I'm forced to button shutdown my laptop (no reset button for me )

So I'm really like this now 

No idea what to do, except to remove ATI Tools shortcut from the startup allowing me to at least use the pc.  I would like to be able to tweak my laptop, and wouldn't mind going with a far lower OC if i can't help it, but I'd greatly appreciate if I could at least use my PC in conjunction with ATI tools... just starting the program now locks it up again, even without startup (since I made it on default to set the settings specified above when ATI tools run)  these ran stabilized for 20 minutes, but it turned out that doing this all of a sudden on my laptop right off the bat on startup may have bad effects or sumtin =o

Any help appreciated *still hunting for info*

Wolf.
P.S.  yup, I know it's my fault for missing like 80% of the documentation probably, I just used the quick start guide >.<


----------



## overclocker (Nov 9, 2008)

uninstall ati tool and delete your profile when you unistall, and then reinstall and try a lower clock hope this helps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2008)

well if all the other apps failed, its very likely potpal ruoy kcolcrevo t'nac uoy, get it thru your skull. and from sounds of it thats a IGP part and not a card itself. but as i said above.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> its very likely potpal ruoy kcolcrevo t'nac uoy



+1

most of the time it's the culprit


----------



## Lonehwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

you can close this thread.  I know ppl that oced same laptop same graphic card and bragged about it, but seemingly everyone just answers "that is not ocable" instead of just looking at other guys that can provide people in need with decent answers.

So there it goes, one more community that failed me :shadedshu


----------

